# help please on 3 vessels



## simoncoombs (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi,

I have been researching my family tree and I have found that my great great grandfather Elisha Coombs lived in lowestoft between about 1870 till 1909 when he died, he was a sea captain and owned at least 3 vessels, the Queen the Balaklava, and the Coquette, the first two were registered at lowestoft, the last one wasnt, if anyone has any pictures or other information on him or his ships/boats i would love to here from you


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Simon and welcome to the site.

I am moving your thread to the "Say Hello" forum as more people are likely to see it there.

Good luck with your research and I hope you will enjoy the site.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome to the crew, Simon.
I'm sure someone will come up with some answers for you soon.
Meanwhile find your way around the ship and enjoy the voyage.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome onboard to SN and enjoy the voyage

Is this the Couqutte you are looking for http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/346396

Balaklava http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/138352

The Queen can be found on same website


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome Simon; how wonderful to have someone in the family rejoicing in 
the name of Elisha. have you tried the Lowestoft Heritage Centre? 
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Simon,

A warm welcome to the site from the Isle of Anglesey, I guarantee you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience! 
I am sure that someone will be able to help with your query – in the meantime, have a good look around the site. (Thumb)


----------



## RBH (Oct 18, 2007)

Simon,
A search for the three ships will be difficult because all three are popular names. For two of them to be registered in Lowestoft, it is more probable they were fishing drifters and as such would be likely under 100 tons gross register, and therefore not listed on the Miramar Ship Index. I cannot identify any candidates in my database without further detail. Have you any idea what trade your relative was in? I'll be whatever help I can.

Rodger Haworth
[MIRAMARSHIPINDEX]
Wellington, NZ


----------



## simoncoombs (Jan 4, 2008)

*Thank you for all the helpfull replies*

I have asked the suffolk records office to do a search for the 
Ships/boats that my grandfather owned, and any other information they may have, I have no idea if that will be successfull, but theres obviously a huge amount of knowledge here, so I am gratefull for everyones help.

The Balaklava was a small vessel my mother has the information on it which Is very little just the owner the wieght and port of registration i think will look at the next time i see her but from memory it was about 280 tons.

The Coquette is a much larger vessel, a distant relative in my family has a painting of it, which has been passed on through the years, it might be american. it flying the confederate flage in the painting. 

The Queen was owned by Elisha Coombs, at Lowestoft in 1867 thats all i know.

My Great Great Grandfather Elisha Coombs puts his occupation as a captain in the merchant service, a mariner or a shipowner on the various Census forms, is there anywhere i can look to find him?

once again thank you all for your warm welcome


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

A belated welcome Simon to SN. Enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

There was not so long ago a Port of Lowestoft Research Society, who had detailed records of all LT fishing vessels. It is still listed on the Suffolk Local History Council website, with an address of 71 Beeching Drive, Lowestoft, NR32 4TB.


----------

